
Goldman Vs. Apple: Who Generates the Highest Economic Return? - tortilla
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/johncassidy/2011/01/goldman-apple-economic-return.html
======
neworbit
Article seems to complain that Apple pays its employees less but makes more
profit. I'm just baffled. Yes, they make more profit BECAUSE they pay their
employees less than Goldman, and because their gross income is higher than
Goldman's as well.

